# Cannondale Bad Boy White Solo Ultra



## EllisCooper (22. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280552279457&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Verkaufe mein Cannondale Bad Boy White. Die Größe ist L.
Das Bike würde nur bei schönstem Wetter für Radtouren benutzt. Insgesamt vielleicht 500km.
Das Bike wurde im Mai 2009 gekauft. Alles ist in einem wunderbaren zustand, alles original, bzw.
die Originalteile sind dabei. Natürlich auch alle Unterlagen. Federgabel funktioniert einwandfrei, ist über Hebel zu blockieren.
Am Oberrohr ist eine minimale Lackabplatzung, ist ausgebessert und beinahe nicht zu sehen.

Der Versand ist bei Sofortkauf Inclusive.
Abholung wäre optimal, ich bin bereit auch 100km entgegen zu kommen.
Stadort ist Lippstadt.

- Gabel: New SI Fatty Solo Ultra DL80
- Schalthebel: 8-Gang Shimano Alfine
- Bremssystem: Avid Juicy 5 hydraulic Disc Brake White
- Bremshebel: Avid Juicy 5 White
- Tretlager: Shimano 18T
- Lenker: Cannondale Bad Boy 31,8
- Vorbau: New Cannondale Headshok
- Speichen: DT Champion 1,8 mm black
- Felgen: Bad Boy X320 32h 28"
- Naben: Cannondale Lefty/Shimano Alfine
- Sattel: Fizik Pave Bad Boy Edition
- Sattelstütze: New Bad Boy double clamp 31,6


----------

